# Waiting for Santa.



## IKE (Dec 24, 2018)

Folks it's just a few more hours till Santa arrives.......Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2018)

How sweet that is!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank You IKE,  Merry Christmas Everybody.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Ike, Merry Christmas to you and Mama!  Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2018)

Hope your Christmas is Merry and Bright, Ike ..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas, Ike!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks   Ike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas.......:christmas1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2018)

1958 painting/illustration by George Hinke for the book Jolly Old Santa Claus.

Tonight Santa's elves will finally get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

IKE said:


> Folks it's just a few more hours till Santa arrives.......Merry Christmas everyone.


Sheeesh, Ike, I'm workin' as fast as I can






But, hey, if I miss ya cause you been baaad, try to have a merry one anyway

As for me, I been good


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 24, 2018)

I hope Santa is bringing me something fabulous! 

*Merry Christmas to all of you!*   :christmas2::christmas1:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas, IKE!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas IKE!


Made dozens of these decorated gingerbreads


----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks Ike, Happy Christmas to you too, have a lovely day


----------



## Ronni (Dec 25, 2018)

I'll wait, but I'm just not sure Santa has anything for me this year!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2018)




----------

